# How to convert .mov to .wmv?



## elisnanna (May 9, 2004)

I've done this many, many times, but it's been quite a while and now I've forgotten how to do it....

I have a couple of videos from my digital camera. They both have the file extension of _.mov_ and I need to convert them to _.wmv_....what's the simplest way to do this? 

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Plantsman (Jan 20, 2008)

Is this what you wanted?

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...02-e496-465a-bba9-b2f1182cdf24&displaylang=en


----------



## elisnanna (May 9, 2004)

Thanks, Plantsman, for your help. I downloaded this and tried to use it, but both times I tried, it crashed. I sent a report to Microsoft, but don't expect any results from that.

I can't afford to buy a program, so I'm really hoping there's a free one out there somewhere that will do this for me. 

I recently upgraded to Vista Ultimate, btw.


----------



## hannab (Jun 8, 2005)

you say you have vista and you downloaded and it crashed - I just was to relate that I was trying to upload Turbo tax on my new laptop that has Vista :down: and found that I couldn't run it from the CD, it messed up the computer, I had to save the file to the hard drive and then upload it.

when you download software from the Net, always save it to your hard drive first and then run it.. this also solved an issue one time in regards to and i-tunes update

you may already do this and I may be telling you a "duh" but just thought I'd share my experiences loading software


----------



## elisnanna (May 9, 2004)

Hannah, thanks for your help, too.

First I uninstalled the program, then went back to the site and downloaded and saved it to my hard drive. I then installed it and tried it again.

I chose the "convert file" and in the dialog box the .mov file wasn't listed. In the drop file under "open" I changed it to show _All Files_ and then chose the .mov file I want to convert. As soon as I clicked on okay, it went back to the screen and then it crashed. It's the exact same behavior as before, I'm afraid.

I tried using the compatibility mode, even tried each and every option there, but nothing works. It still crashes. 

I'm open to any other suggestions.....? 

Thanks!


----------



## johnqh (Mar 31, 2008)

Forget about Microsoft Windows Media Encoder. I believe it only supports QuickTime 3 (the current version is 7!) or earlier.

River Past Video Cleaner is a good tool: http://www.riverpast.com/en/support/tutorials/convert/mov/wmv.php


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

elisnanna said:


> I have a couple of videos from my digital camera. They both have the file extension of _.mov_ and I need to convert them to _.wmv_....what's the simplest way to do this?


try Free Video Converter V1.1
http://www.mediafire.com/?lylyjmjnm3d

If you don't want to install Dealio Toolbar, remove checks from here while installing...
(although there's nothing to worry if you had installed 'em)


----------



## joolsy (Apr 10, 2008)

I wanted to convert my video files and thats how I came across this thread...I did what net_newsy suggested and I downloaded the Free Video Converter. I had no problems converting the videos into WMV. However I wanted to edit them into a video but when I tried to import them into Windows Movie Maker it said that it couldn't import them (a message just appears saying "*videoname* could not be imported"). Anyone know why this is and how I can fix it please? =(


----------



## Mojolookout (Apr 8, 2008)

you could try SUPER -->( http://www.erightsoft.com/S6Kg1.html ) to convert your videos . works for me.

make sure you have a codec pack installed 
eg: k-lite mega codec.


----------

